# Gmail Accounts



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Okay, despite having given out around 10 Gmail beta accounts now, I've still got some invites left. PM me and, dependent on if i've got any left, I'll send ya an invite.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your asking for spam by posting your address.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

You should of just said to pm you. And besides, theres already loads of these threads in random.


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Changed it to PM now  and besides... I need to test the spam filter anyway!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This site has many spybots so I am sure you get spam.


----------



## ericdr (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, 
for some undetermined reason, I cant PM you. Any chance to send something to [email protected] ? 
thanks if you can (or cant) make it,
Eric

ps: spam at this @ is not important... and I must admit i've been impressed to see how hotmail improved a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lugztaz (Aug 31, 2004)

somone not doing their jobs or what? 



hewee said:


> This site has many spybots so I am sure you get spam.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Lugztaz said:


> somone not doing their jobs or what?


Sorry I should of said " Search bots " because if you go here to http://forums.techguy.org/online.php and then click on the Display: drop down you can click on search bots.

Right now there are 9 Google Spider and 1 Ask Jeeves Spider here.

They are from search sites so are not hurting anything. But Google also caches web pages so what is posted would show up even if it was delete from this site. So you don't want to post things like email address etc. because they get picked up by the bots.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Jest8 said:


> Okay, despite having given out around 10 Gmail beta accounts now, I've still got some invites left. PM me and, dependent on if i've got any left, I'll send ya an invite.


I think these Gmail account things are pretty close, forum rules wise, to SPAMMING.


----------



## GMAIL (Oct 15, 2004)

Could I PLEASE get a GMail account? I cannot PM as far as I know, but I desperately want one. If you have one left, could you please send it to [email protected]? Thanks a million.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I just got gmail by a person i met on msn. He's really nice i don't think he'll give out an invite but gmail is great. Invites come in packages of 6 and are usually sent out about once every 2+ months. its getting harder go get invites though.


----------



## 4ndy (Oct 23, 2004)

well i ave 2 invites left if anyone is interested... just pm me


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

hewee how many times do you think we need to say it.....


----------



## 4ndy (Oct 23, 2004)

say what exactly?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

4ndy said:


> say what exactly?


You should not be posting your e-mail addy on any forum............


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

He didnt post his email he put pm me. And he obviously didnt change it since there's no editing mark.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Big-K said:


> He didnt post his email he put pm me. And he obviously didnt change it since there's no editing mark.


Big-k
If you are addressing me then I was referring to post #6. Both hewee and my self have said it before do not post an e-mail addy.


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

hewee said:


> Your asking for spam by posting your address.


 LOL,


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

hewee said:


> Sorry I should of said " Search bots " because if you go here to http://forums.techguy.org/online.php and then click on the Display: drop down you can click on search bots.
> 
> Right now there are 9  Google Spider and 1 Ask Jeeves Spider here.
> 
> They are from search sites so are not hurting anything. But Google also caches web pages so what is posted would show up even if it was delete from this site. So you don't want to post things like email address etc. because they get picked up by the bots.


 Whats all this about?


----------



## fi_trix29 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, if anyone still has any Gmail invites, could you pm me? i cant pm since im just a new user. also, has anyone noticed that hotmail have FINALLY upgraded their free accounts to 250MB as theyve been saying they will for months...trying to keep up with Gmail im sure!


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

fi_trix29 said:


> Hey, if anyone still has any Gmail invites, could you pm me? i cant pm since im just a new user. also, has anyone noticed that hotmail have FINALLY upgraded their free accounts to 250MB as theyve been saying they will for months...trying to keep up with Gmail im sure!


 Hotmail sever is usually busy and among other problems, best getting an yahoo account!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I like yahoo and gmail best, but i'm unwilling to subject them to a msn passport so I have a hotmail as well for use with msn messenger


----------



## fi_trix29 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, if anyone still has any Gmail invites, could you pm me? i cant pm since im just a new user. also, has anyone noticed that hotmail have FINALLY upgraded their free accounts to 250MB as theyve been saying they will for months...trying to keep up with Gmail im sure!


----------



## fi_trix29 (Nov 9, 2004)

sorry for the repeat post, it said there had been an error, didnt think it had posted the first one


----------



## 4ndy (Oct 23, 2004)

i just sebt ya an account!!!!!


----------



## fi_trix29 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cheers, ive emailed you just now. think you will agree my current email address it a bit naff, its a uni one so i didnt get to chose it :S


----------



## log271 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello guys ?

iare you still giving away gmail account ? Please consider me

log271:at:yahoo.com

tnx,

Paul


----------



## Ranjha (Dec 20, 2004)

Would any be able to send me a invite for Gmail account. Thanks


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ranjha,

Done.


----------



## Combo (Dec 10, 2004)

I just put up two direct links for Gmail a/c's

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-e8...7b13-66936efc5f

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-e8...d6f6-363ab420f9

More when I get them. That's 47 so far


----------

